# User-Vorstellung und Begrüßung



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,

in diesem Thread dürfen sich unsere Forum-Frischlinge vorstellen und von der Meute begrüßt werden. Viel Spaß


----------



## sharkman (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich bin sharkman, habe nicht Studiert.sonder versuche mir C++ durch Tutorials bei zubringen.
Ich bin mittlerweile  53 Jahre und aus meinem Beruf als Speditionskaufmann ausgestiegen.
Aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen.
Ich benutze Ubuntu Linux  10.04 LTS und lebe in Rheinland-Pfalz.
Ich hoffe ich finde hier rat zu meinen fragen.

Danke und Gruss
Sharkman


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo sharkman und Herzlich Willkommen hier auf Tutorials.de.

C++ ist zwar nicht mein Hauptgebiet, hoffe aber dass ich dir da auch mal helfen kann wenn ich über deine Threads stolpere 

Gruß
BK


----------



## hyhley (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Marion,

auch ich interessiere mich für Bildbearbeitung und html, nebenbei habe ich des öfteren versucht mich in die Materie php ein zu lesen, bin noch nicht wesentlich weiter gekommen. Bisher habe ich meine Seiten mit Phase5 und Html-kit geschrieben, habe aber des öfteren gelesen das man auch mit Adobe Seiten erstellen kann.

Erfahrungen in Bildbearbeitung und html (slicen) habe ich bereits mit PI 12, war aber mit den Ergebnissen nicht besonders glücklich, beim googlen nach Tutorialen für Adobe Websites Erstellung bin ich auf dieses Forum gekommen und freue mich hier zu sein.

Bin 57 Jahre und lebe in Hamburg.

Liebe Grüße
Marion


----------



## sabinechrista (23. Juli 2010)

Hey, 
wie kann ich mich denn vorstellen? finde keinen link....für neuen Eintrag.
sabine


----------



## sabinechrista (23. Juli 2010)

ah, ich antworte einfach!

Hey all,
ich bin neu hier. bewege mich auf relationalen db´s und schlage mich gerade mit triggern rum. so bin ich auch auf diese seite gestoßen! ich arbeite mit oracle db´s.
grüsse an alle alten hasen!
sabine


----------



## harry 5 (7. August 2010)

Ja, toll, würde mich gerne "vorstellen", aber wie ?
Möchte auch schnell meine erste Anfrage stellen...
Gruß
Harald

Will mit Pinnacle Studio 8 Projekte erstellen, vor allem ist mein erstes Problem, daß ich keine Musikdateien in ein Projekt importieren kann


----------



## Gugi (8. August 2010)

dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor 
Mein Name ist Bernhard, meine Hobbys sind Visual Basic, C#, C++, HTML, PHP, Paint.NET,  und manchmal Gimp und CSS.

lg Gugi


----------



## harry 5 (5. September 2010)

ja also hallöchen erst mal, mein Name ist Harald.

Ich suche Hilfe bei Pinnacle-Studio, also zum Erstellen bzw. Bearbeiten von Videofilmen mit Studio 8. Ich habe einen Kurs besucht, aber es scheitert manchmal auch an einfachen Dingen. Fürs Erste wäre ich froh herauszufinden, wo ich in "Tutorials" meine Fragen plazieren kann zu meinem Thema Studio 8 von Pinnacle und Antworten finde.

LG Harald


----------



## PC Heini (5. September 2010)

Hallo Harald und willkommen im Forum

Deine Frage würde ich im Bild, 3D, Video Audio Forum platzieren.


----------



## ComFreek (5. September 2010)

Hallo Harald,

Ich würde die Frage im Forum *Videoschnitt, Videotechnik & -produktion* (=Unterforum von Bild, 3D, Video & Audio) platzieren.
Click!


----------



## PC Heini (5. September 2010)

@ ComFreek; Stimmt, aus irgend einem Grund habe ich nicht weiters geschrieben. Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## harry 5 (28. September 2010)

danke für Deine mail, habe erst jetzt Zeit zum antworten. Bitte wie mach ich das : "Deine Frage würde ich im Bild, 3D, Video Audio Forum platzieren"
Gruß

Harald


----------



## sheel (28. September 2010)

Das hast du ja schon einmal gemacht, dann wirst du das wohl wissen?
Hier her schreiben:
http://www.tutorials.de/videoschnitt-videotechnik-produktion/


----------



## Rango (29. September 2010)

hallo zusammen,

bin eben über dieses forum gestolpert und gleich hineingefallen 

ich interessiere mich sehr für photoshoptutorials, da ich mir die bedienung dieses programms so beibringen möchte.

ansonsten fotografiere ich gerne. beschäftige mich mit meinen 3 hunden und gehe gerne wandern 

grüßle
silla


----------



## PC Heini (30. September 2010)

Grüss Dich Rango

Viel Spass im Tutorial Board.


----------



## iAmRich (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo leute  ...

Ich bin Rich (sag mein username ja auch schon aus)..
Hab zwar schon bisschen was im Forum hinterlassen aber da mit grade langweilig ist, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich mich ja vorstellen könnt' ..
Ich bin ein kleiner Photoshop und Html Freak .. 
Am meisten werdet Ihr mich also in der "Bild"-Rubrik finden ^-^..

Nun denn falls sich jetzt jemand denkt ich sei ein toller Mensch oder was auch immer und den drang verspührt mehr über mich zu lernen der kann sich gerne immer bei mir melden^^

Na dann .. iAmRich out and over .....


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2010)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum


----------



## Teebeutel (29. November 2010)

Servus,

bin auch neu hier, nachdem ich schon lange immer mal wieder da war um mich bissl zu belesen. Jetzt wollte ich mich auch mit anmelden. Bin Student im 7 Semester (was verrate ich nicht).
In meiner Freizeit arbeite ich viel mit WebDesign und Filmbearbeitung. Ist ein Hobby aber nicht meine berufliche Zukunft.
Sonst mache ich viel Sport und zocke ab und an mal irgendwelcher Shooter...

Das wars schon 

Haut rein Jungs!


----------



## PC Heini (29. November 2010)

Na dann, sei willkommen in der Runde


----------



## miriontheroad (30. November 2010)

hey ich bin die miri und komme aus der nähe von bremen  seid lieb


----------



## PC Heini (30. November 2010)

Willkommen im Forum
Wir sind immer lieb


----------



## Fred_S (25. März 2011)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Fred und ich komme aus der Nähe von Oldenburg.
Ich bin Bürokaufmann und inteerssiere mich für Computer- und Intenretthemen.
In meiner Freizeit verreise ich gern und besuche Konzerte.

Fred


----------



## PC Heini (25. März 2011)

Willkommen im Board.


----------



## GrafikonArt (11. Juli 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Ich freue mich sehr, mich in diesem Forum vorzustellen zu dürfen.
Lassen Sie sich Zeit un geniessen Sie den Auffenthall auf mein Page.

Kurze info über mich,

Bin 20 Jahre alt und komme aus Bonn. Und machen schulische Ausbildung zum
Staatl. gepr. gestaltungstechnische/r Assistent/in mit Fachhochschulreife.


Ich spezilliesiere mich auf Printmedien, Webdesign, Corporate Design . 



http://www.grafikondesign.de


----------



## PC Heini (11. Juli 2011)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board


----------



## Spyke (11. Juli 2011)

GrafikonArt hat gesagt.:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> Ich freue mich sehr, mich in diesem Forum vorzustellen zu dürfen.
> Lassen Sie sich Zeit un geniessen Sie den Auffenthall auf mein Page.
> ...


 
Willkommen,
und ich surfe hier mit nem Lappi und deine Flash Seite passt nicht ganz drauf, ev. sollte du sie eher skaliert anzeigen.
Und eine HTML Variante für leute die kein Flash wollen wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Shukon (2. August 2011)

=D, dann stelle ich mich auch mal eben kurz vor.
Also, ich bin der Dennis 19 Jahre jung und komme aus Moers. 
Durch zu fall, dank google fand ich diese nette Seite, da ich auf der Suche nach einem Forum für Grafikdesigner gesucht habe, da ich mich gerne weiter entwickeln und mehr dazu lernen will =).

Das war es auch schon =P


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. August 2011)

Hi Shukon,

willkommen an Bord. 
Ich hoffe, wir können dir hier behilflich sein und bin gespannt auf deine Fragen im Forum.

Man liest sich
Martin


----------



## PC Heini (2. August 2011)

Willkommen bei uns und viel Spass.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Syl (13. September 2011)

Hallooooooo an alle!

Ich bin 29, aus Österreich, eine "sie" und ebenso "neu" nicht nur hier im Forum sondern auch im Bereich "wie bastle ich eine Website" :-D Bin gerade dabei, mich durch diverse Anleitungen zu kämpfen und hab begonnen Programmierhieroglyphie zu studieren *lol* Ich erstelle keine Website im Baukastensystem, sondern - wenn schon denn schon - "richtig" Mit CSS Programmiererei und was weiß ich was alles :-D

Nun ja, ich kämpf mich durch und durch Zufall bin ich auf dieses Forum hier gestossen, das mir beim Durchstöbern schon sehr hilfreich war.

Also, ich hoffe ihr habt Geduld und Nachsicht mit mir******

Greets an alle!


----------



## sheel (13. September 2011)

Wilkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## PC Heini (14. September 2011)

Viel Spass und willkommen im Board


----------



## Leola13 (14. September 2011)

Hai,

und Hallo.  Eine SIE, das steigert den Schnitt um glatte 0,0000003 %

Viel Spaß

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Syl (14. September 2011)

Lach! Na immerhin besser als gar nix


----------



## gilligan_itm (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Frank Wagner, derzeit 34 Jahre und ich bin stattlich, äh staatlich geprüfter Kommunikationswirt.

Wo fang ich nur an? Ach ja, am besten oute ich mich mal gleich zu einer Minderheit: Ich bin MAC-User. Und die Tatsache dass ich das erwähne ist die, dass mit dem MAC meine Leidenschaft für Werbung und Kommunikation angefangen hat. Als sich nämlich für mich 1995 die Frage nach einem Nachfolgerechner für meinen Amiga 500 stellte und ich mir einen neuen PC /PPC zulegen wollte habe ich mir Windows 3.11 und MAC OS 7.5 angeschaut. Naja und was soll ich sagen das MAC-Betriebssystem hat mich einfach mehr überzeugt. Leider und das hat mich als Amiga-User doch erst hart getroffen, gab es dann doch nicht so viele Spiele für den MAC, wie anfangs von anderen MAC-Usern berichtet. Und so habe ich angefangen mich mit "richtiger" Software, wie z.B Photoshop 4 zu beschäftigen.
Mein Interesse für Gestaltung und kreative Arbeit wuchs dadurch so stark an, dass ich auch für diese Interessensschwerpunkte mein ABI vernachlässigt habe. Eigentlich haben mir während der Abizeit die AGs bei uns an der Schule sowieso viel mehr gefallen - und schwupps innerhalb von 3 Jahren habe ich dann die Theater AG, den Musizierkreis, die Bio AG (war ein Ausrutscher), den Oberstufenchor, die Big Band,die Foto AG, die Kunst AG und die Druck AG. Das Wissen, dass ich mit den letzten drei erworben habe ist mir auch heute noch besonders nützlich, vor allem, da wir in der Druck AG mit Bleilettern gearbeitet haben und man auch mal weiß woher viele typografische Bergriffe stammen.

1996: Abitur, '97 Beginn meines Studiums in Neuere deutsche Literatur (kurz NDL) und Medienwissenschaft, Musikwissenschaft und Grafik und Malerei. Leider war mein Hauptstudienfach NDL und Medien und viieel zu trocken und - eben wissenschaftlich. Und nach einer 2-3-jahrigen "Neuorientierungsphase", die jetzt hier wirklich zuviel Text in Anspruch nehmen würde, einem Langzeitpraktikum in einer Werbeagentur und einer bestandenen Eignungsprüfung für die Fachhochschule für Gestaltung in Bielefeld habe ich dann mein Studium erfolgreich abgebrochen.

Und bin dann - meep falsch - hier in der Gegend geblieben, habe nicht in Bielefeld studiert, sondern an der Akademie für Absatzwirtschaft in Kassel meinen Kommunikationswirt gemacht. Warum? – Die Gründe dafür lagen hauptsächlich in Unsicherheiten, wirklich einen Studienplatz bekommen zu können (dank zusätzlichem NC und wenig Wartesemestern)

seit 2004 bin ich selbstständig mit einer kleinen Werbeagentur unterwegs.
Wir machen schwerpunktmäßig Konzeption und Gestaltung von Werbemitteln, 3-D Modelling und Rendering (bisher überwiegend als Ergänzung für den Printbereich, z.B. falls der Kunde gerne ein Bild von einem Produkt in seiner Broschüre haben möchte, von dem noch nicht einmal ein Prototy existiert) sowie Werbetechnik im Bereich Beschriftungen, Vollverklebungen und mehr. 

Meine große Schwäche liegt darin, dass ich schlechte Werbung hasse (und auch ungern selbst welche anfertige, das kommt mir dann immer vor wie Fließbandarbeit).
Mein Langzeitziel ist Werbung, bei der mir die Tränen in den Augen steht, weil man ihr ansieht, dass sie billig gemacht worden ist, aus dem Straßenbild zu entfernen. Ich weiß auch daß das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen ist, denn es gibt genug Menschen die zufrieden sind wenn sie ein paar Schriftzüge möglichst billig bekomm - egal wie es aussieht.

Aber hey, man braucht doch Ideale oder?

Also dann... Ich freue mich auf viele gemeinsame Jahre hier im Forum und hoffe, dass nicht nur mir geholfen werden kann, sondern auch ich viel zu einem besseren, entspannteren und unproblematischeren Arbeitstag für uns alle beisteuern kann.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## sheel (24. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Spyke (24. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen,
ich mag ja eigentlich auch den Marketingbereich.
Vorallem gefällt mir der Gedanke Nachfrag zu einen Angebot zu steigern von dem man vorher garnicht wusste wie man nur ohne dem Leben konnte.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

"viele gemeinsame Jahre" ! ? !   Das nenn ich mal einen Anspruch.

Herzlich Willkommen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## gilligan_itm (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mich für ein Forum entscheide , dann bleib ich dem auch treu 
Zumindest war's im Signforum so.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi gilligan_itm,

wow, das nenn ich mal ne ausführliche Vorstellen. Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier in der Community und viel Spaß 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Tanja1 (18. November 2011)

Moin, ich bin auch neu hier. ich bin die tanja, komme aus dem schönen Ruhrpott und geh noch zur schule.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. November 2011)

Hi Tanja ausm Ruhrpott und viel Spaß hier im Forum


----------



## ziemo (18. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Ziemowit und bin 23 Jahre alt. Ich interessiere mich für Computerthemen, vor allem für das Betriebssystem Linux.


----------



## ComFreek (22. November 2011)

Hallo ziemo,

dann wünsche ich dir eine schöne Zeit hier  Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Awesomeness (28. Januar 2012)

Halli Hallo,

ich bin Alpha, (Wirklich ^^) bin 16 Jahre alt, gebürtiger Jamaikaner und besuche im Moment die 10te
Klasse. Meine Hobbys sind Basketball, Gitarre, Bass, Schlagzeug und programmieren lernen. Angefangen hab ich mit Basic, bin dann rüber zu Java, hab für kurze Zeit mal in C reingeschnuppert, das aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder aufgegeben und lerne neben Java, Python und HTML gerade Perl.

Ich bin eigentlich durch Zufall hier gelandet, hab aber bisher einen recht guten Eindruck gekriegt und hoffe dass ich hier einiges lernen kann ^^

MfG, Me


----------



## sheel (28. Januar 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## PhotoshopDesign (5. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für Photoshop und möchte unter anderem mit Hilfe von tutorials.de mein Wissen aufbauen und erweitern.

Ich bin noch in jungen Jahren und komme vom schönen Bodensee.

Grüße
PhotoshopDesign


----------



## Madame Manon (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

habe tatsächlich eine Weile gebraucht, um den Vorstellungsthread zu finden...naja, schieben wir es mal auf Altern 

Bin Manon, 27 alt und komme aus Luxemburg. Wenn ich so kurz über die letzten Vorstellungen fliege, fühle ich mich echt richtig alt. Aber vielleicht täucht der erste Eindruck auch...
Bin App-Entwicklerin für Spiele und werde demnächst aus meiner Heimat nach Berlin übersiedeln.

So viel zu mir, viele Grüße an alle hier,

Madame Manon


----------



## Writtscher (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin Waldemar Rittscher und komme aus der guten Gegend von Deutschland -> Mainz. Ich bin 23 Jahre alt ubd Softwareentwickler von Enterprise Applications in einem großem Software Unternehmen aus Wiesbaden. 

Ich bin ein riesen Freund von Spring, Hibernate und so ziemlich alles was Java angeht (bis auf die schwarzen Schafe wie EJBs oder JSF.. bah). HTML, Javascript und CSS3 sind zurzeit meine besten Freunde.

Gruß


----------



## Cisyn23 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi ich bin Zoé und neu hier. Wollt mal hallo sagen


----------



## ComFreek (27. Oktober 2013)

Cisyn23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi ich bin Zoé und neu hier. Wollt mal hallo sagen



Herzlich Willkommen im Forum


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2013)

Cisyn23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi ich bin Zoé und neu hier. Wollt mal hallo sagen



Hallo und viel Spass bei uns.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## TheBlack0 (28. Oktober 2013)

Guten morgen, ebenfals ich bin neu hier  Ich besuche momentan eine Berufsbildende Schule(ich mache BFIA) und habe diese Seite während meines Praktikums gefunden, da ich informationen zu ein paar Sachen gesucht habe 

Hoffe ich finde hier gute Ideen und Vorschläge und ich versuche mich möglichst gut einzubringen 

Cheers, auf eine gute zusammenarbeit ;P


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2013)

TheBlack0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten morgen, ebenfals ich bin neu hier  Ich besuche momentan eine Berufsbildende Schule(ich mache BFIA) und habe diese Seite während meines Praktikums gefunden, da ich informationen zu ein paar Sachen gesucht habe
> 
> Hoffe ich finde hier gute Ideen und Vorschläge und ich versuche mich möglichst gut einzubringen
> 
> Cheers, auf eine gute zusammenarbeit ;P



Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## ComFreek (6. Januar 2014)

michaell1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich bin der Michael bin 24 Jahre alt und komme aus Berlin.
> freue mich auf einen regen Austausch.



Herzlich Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Silver82 (28. Januar 2014)

Hey, ich wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen und auch kurz "hallo" an alle sagen.

LG
Michael


----------



## PC Heini (28. Januar 2014)

Willkommen im Forum

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## UsetoHelp (17. Februar 2014)

Guten Tag Liebe Forum Member und liebes Forum team..  


bin soeben gerade bei google in euer forum gescrollt  ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Fotograph... und befasse mich seit neuesten mit Grafikdesign undso... freu mich auf hilfreiche Diksussionen 

Mfg. Max


----------



## PC Heini (17. Februar 2014)

Grüss Dich Max

Willkommen im Forum

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## ComFreek (17. Februar 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen Max 

Viel Spaß hier! Auch wenn wir uns wahrscheinlich nie antreffen werden - da sind unsere Foren zu verschieden 

Grüße
ComFreek


----------



## verträumtes Chaos (2. März 2014)

Moin Moin 

Ich bin gerade über dieses Forum gestoplert und habe mich mal direkt angemeldet, da ich mich endlich mal mit der Materie vertraut machen will. Bisher habe bezüglich Photoshop immer auf die Hilfe von anderen zurückgreifen "müssen". Und nun will ich mal schauen, wie weit ich mich selbst mit GIMP anfreunden kann. Wie gesagt diesbezüglich bin ich wirklich grün hinter den Ohren. ^^

Ansonsten bin ich 25 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Norden, nur einen Katzensprung von der Ostsee entfernt. Ich liebe es zu reisen, neue Menschen kennenzulernen und mag keinen Stillstand. 

Grüße vom Chaos


----------



## PC Heini (2. März 2014)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Ghostbuster85 (18. März 2014)

Herzlich willlkommen! Bin auch neu angemeldet hier und freue mich auf den Austausch.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## davos (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo
dann will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin der Thomas bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus  Hamburg.... Freue mich auf regen austausch hier


----------



## ComFreek (27. Juli 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum davos!


Gruß
ComFreek


----------



## Cr0wN (24. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab schon einige Threads gelesen und da ich jetzt selbst ein Problem habe, bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme, dachte ich ich melde mich mal an und hoffe auf Unterstützung ;-)
Mein Name ist Steffi, ich studiere jetzt aktuell im sechsten Semester WI und arbeite nebenher in einer Firma in SAP-Support und ABAP-Entwicklung. Mehr Infos glaub ich braucht es derzeit nicht. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Spyke (24. August 2014)

Willkommen Steffi


----------



## bastiee (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin der Bastie bin 23 Jahre alt und komme aus Dortmund
LG


----------



## ComFreek (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Bastie und herzlich Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Yveneinjetztnet (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!
Ich bin die Yve und habe ein paar Grundlagenkenntnisse in HTML. Natürlich kenn ich mich auch im Officepaket aus. Ich würde mich demnächst gerne in Photoshop einarbeiten. Aber das hat noch bis nach Weihnachten Zeit  
l.g.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Dezember 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi Yve, willkommen!
Freue mich schon auf deine Photoshop Fragen, hehe.


----------



## Limassol (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
wollte auch mal kurz Hallo sagen! Freue mich schon auf die Zeit hier! 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## sheel (15. Januar 2015)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## ComFreek (28. September 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum, Yeackelton!


----------



## Cromon (28. September 2015)

Hah, wäre hätte das gedacht, hier gibts ja auch einen Vorstellungsthread und ich hab das noch gar nie gemacht!

Einige von euch haben vielleicht schon mal einen Beitrag von mir gesehen, ich bin aktuell als Scrum Master in einem Telkobetrieb tätig und Alkohol sei Dank bin ich schon länger als ich denken kann mit der Programmierung verbandelt. Ursprünglich hatte ich hier auch noch Fragen gestellt, mittlerweile bin ich nur noch der Typ, der mit dem C++-Standard nerven kommt, obwohl ich den selber nie gelesen hatte . Zudem poste ich ab und an eine Frage, die in der Regel aber ohne Antwort bleibt 

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## phillip (27. Oktober 2015)

Willkommen


----------



## LEDler (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich heute auch mal angemeldet, nachdem ich mir hier schon öfter ein paar hilfreiche Tipps 'erlesen' habe


----------



## sheel (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo, Willkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## PC Heini (15. Januar 2016)

Willkommen und viel Spass bei uns.


----------



## TomRob (22. April 2016)

Tach zusammen,
heißte Tom, stamme aus Köln und freue mich auf interessante Gespräche und Diskussionen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## SpiceLab (23. April 2016)

You're welcome @TomRob


----------



## dürummann (18. Mai 2016)

Hi!!

Ich bin dürummann (weil ich gerne Kebap und Dürüm esse)  
bin neu hier. Ich kenne mich mit C aus und bin durch 'googlen' hier aufs Forum gestoßen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Yaslaw (19. Mai 2016)

Ich mag zwar Kebab & Dürüm nicht, trotzdem willkommen *g*


----------



## ComFreek (19. Mai 2016)

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Ödsi (30. August 2016)

Hallo an alle,
ich bin zufällig hier gelandet, dachte aber, eine Anmeldung könnte sich lohnen - gesagt, getan.  Nun schaue ich mal, was mich hier so erwartet. 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## vfl_freak (30. August 2016)

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. August 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen!
Welche Themen sind den so dein Metier?


----------



## Ödsi (31. August 2016)

Ich versuche mich gerade im HTML...na ja, Schritt für Schritt.
Danke übrigens für die Begrüßungen.


----------



## ComFreek (31. August 2016)

Willkommen im Forum, Ödsi


----------



## djadjabing (6. September 2016)

Moin,
ich bin der Chris aus Düsseldorf, habe mit 37 meine Zweite Ausbildung zum FI fertig gemacht. Ich fühle mich im Bereich JavaServer Faces 2.x und PrimeFaces 5.3 heimisch und bin immer offen für was neues.

freue mich schon drauf hier interessante Themen zu finden

cheers

Chris


----------



## sheel (6. September 2016)

Hallo und Willkommen


----------



## maljian (5. Mai 2017)

Ahoi
Ich habe letzten August mein Studium in Wirtschaftsinformatik abgeschlossen.
Durch meinen Job habe ich nun viel mit SQL zu tun und bin dabei, mich mit diesem Themenbereich intensiver zu beschäftigen.

Liebe Grüsse
Nadine


----------



## sheel (5. Mai 2017)

Willkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## Bernhard12 (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Mein Name ist Bernhard und ich bin fast 40 Jahre alt. Da ich ständig auf der Suche bin, um mich weiterzubilden, war ich ganz glücklich, als ich auf eurer Forum aufmerksam geworden bin. Nun freue ich mich auf den regen Austausch mit euch. 
Gruss Bernie


----------



## sheel (10. Mai 2017)

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Resuser (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist der Benno aus Düsseldorf. Ich bin was die ganze Thematik ums Programmieren angeht noch ein recht blutjunger Anfänger, versuche mich aber nach und nach weiter zu bilden und erhoffe mir, bei offenen Fragen hier die passende Antwort zu finden 

BG


----------



## Spyke (20. Juni 2017)

Willkommen


----------



## Hagen (21. August 2017)

Hallo ich bin Dieter aus München habe mich vor kurzen selbstständig als Grafiker selbstständig gemacht  und hoffe hier einige Tipps und Erfahrungen von anderen Nutzern zu finden.

Viele Grüße,
Dieter


----------



## sheel (21. August 2017)

Hallo und WIllkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## arthur (23. August 2017)

Hey
Ich bin neu hier und wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin der Anton komme aus schönen Berlin und hoffe auf eine schöne Zeit hier auf forum zu verbringen


----------



## sheel (24. August 2017)

Hallo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. August 2017)

Hallo @Goran und @Hagen,
herzlichst Willkommen und auf eine gute Zeit zusammen!

Grüße


----------



## Hagen (20. September 2017)

Danke euch für die netten Wilkommensgrüße


----------



## anneglattbach (22. September 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute! Willkommen in unserem tollen Forum!


----------



## BluntStream (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich musste heute wieder an meine anfänglichen Züge als "Webmaster" denken und ich konnte mich noch erinnern, dass Tutorials.de einer meiner ersten Foren war und daher nochmals eine User-Vorstellung nach fast 16 Jahren. Mein erster Beitrag war am: 6. Januar 2002 und es ging um "Tentakeln":

_hi ,
ich möchte ein logo so gestalten das ich es eben geschwungen ist  
ehrm ... so wie die tentakeln , aber ich möcht nicht diese ganze prozedur machen wie im tutiroial <--- kA wie man das schreibt  
Ich hoffe jmnd hat mich verstanden !_
Quelle: https://www.tutorials.de/threads/schwingungen.10119/

Freut mich, dass es hier noch user gibt 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ComFreek (12. Dezember 2017)

Oha, ja wie schön, dass du immer noch dabei bist 
Mich erstaunt ja, dass du dich noch einloggen konntest oder musstest du dein Passwort zurücksetzen?

Gibt es eigentlich Screenshots aller alten tutorials.de-Designs? Gerade dieses Videotutorial von Dominik noch gefunden, das das 2010er Design zeigt.


Viele Grüße
ComFreek


----------



## BluntStream (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich musste mein Passwort zurücksetzen  Ich finde viel besser, dass mein Account nicht einfach gelöscht wurde!

Bezüglich Screenshots: Gute Frage, ich habe die Waybackmachine mal angeworfen, aber leider verhindert die Robots.txt das.


----------



## Spyke (13. Dezember 2017)

Willkommen zurück


----------



## Myade (18. Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen 

Freue mich auf euch aufmerksam geworden zu sein. Ich bin eine Bastler_in seit 10 Jahren. Ich interessiere mich sehr für Technik und möchte mich hier einlesen. Ich habe kurz euer Forum überflogen und viel Interessantes entdeckt. Ein Thema über KI Systemen hat mich hierher geführt. 

Grüße

Myade


----------



## sheel (18. Dezember 2017)

WIllkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## Andre85 (10. Januar 2018)

Mahlzeit,

mein Name ist Andre.

Vor einen halben Jahr habe ich den Beruf gewechselt und muss mich nun mit SQL beschäftigen. Programme sind pgAdmin und das Managment Studio. Habe mich auch aus diesem Grund hier registriert um nicht immer alleine auf Fehlersuche zu gehen... 

Besitze jetzt schon "Anfänger-Kenntnisse" die ich die letzen Wochen mit diversen Videos sammeln konnte. Und natürlich will nicht auf diesem Stand stehen bleiben.

Na dann, man ließt sich


----------



## sheel (10. Januar 2018)

Willkommen bei tutorials.de


----------



## Helfender_Hunt (18. September 2018)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und erhoffe mir von diesem Forum einiges, das ich mir anlernen kann. Ich bin sehr gespannt und freue mich auf eure Unterstützung bei meinen Fragen!

Meine Hauptbereiche sind vor allem Fotografie und Videografie, allerdings lediglich als Freizeitbeschäftigung.


----------



## Stonewolf777 (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallöchen aus Nörvenich. 

Gruß, 
Alex


----------



## Pat-NRW (28. Oktober 2018)

Wieder zurück … oder so. Mein letzter Eintrag war von 2010 und habe jetzt wieder sehr viel Zeit was zur folge hat das Programmieren mit VB wieder dran ist. Habe das schon früher extrem viel zu Amiga-Zeiten in Form von Freeware gemacht (C++). Da werden sicherlich wieder einige Fragen zu VB auftauchen denn 8 Jahre nichts gemacht wird auch negative Folgen haben. Dazu kommt noch PhotoShop CC und Fotografie. Langeweile habe ich somit nicht. Also …. winke ich einmal in die Runde in der Hoffnung auf einen guten Austausch.

LG Peter


----------



## Spyke (29. Oktober 2018)

Willkommen zurück


----------



## 3Cyb3r (23. Juni 2020)

Ein freundliches *hello world! * in die Runde,

ich habe hier mal wieder reingeschaut und mich, mit viel Nostalgie, an meine programmier Anfänge in diesem Forum erinnert. Anscheinend existiert mein Benutzer noch . Auch dank diesem Forum bin ich zu einem erfolgreichem Softwareentwickler geworden. Mein Informatik Unterricht damals hat genau das Gegenteil dazu beigetragen. Leider scheint unser Bildungssystem kaum Fortschritte in dem Bereich gemacht zu haben.

Wie aktiv ich hier werde wird sich noch zeigen. Meine Interessen sind da inzwischen schon ein wenig geshiftet.
Ich habe wieder Lust privat zu programmieren, allerdings geht das aktuell eher in Richtung F# (SAFE Stack), Smartwatch App oder HomeAutomation.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es irgendwann mein altes Treiber Tutorial für Windows 10 auflegen, aber von Hardwarenaher Programmierung bin ich zur Zeit gaaanz weit entfernt 

LG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juni 2020)

3Cyb3r hat gesagt.:


> Ein freundliches *hello world! * in die Runde


Cheers *3Cyb3r *und willkommen zurück


----------



## ComFreek (23. Juni 2020)

3Cyb3r hat gesagt.:


> Richtung F# (SAFE Stack)


Mir sagt zwar SAFE nichts, aber von F# würde ich gerne mehr lesen! Bist du dann auch im Bereich formalerer Programmiersprachen Richtung Theorem Provers unterwegs?


----------



## 3Cyb3r (25. Juni 2020)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Mir sagt zwar SAFE nichts, aber von F# würde ich gerne mehr lesen! Bist du dann auch im Bereich formalerer Programmiersprachen Richtung Theorem Provers unterwegs?


Nein, aktuell gar nicht.

Das SAFE Template ist für "functional first web applications". Ich bin extrem überzeugt von der Produktivität aller verbundenen Technologien und weil man so produktiv ist macht es mir soviel Spaß (bin aber noch ziemlicher NEWBIE, was das Thema angeht). SAFE steht für Saturn, Azure, Fable, Elmish. Falls es jemanden interessiert erzähle ich gerne noch mehr dazu, also warum ich so überzeugt bin von dem Technologie Stack für WebApps.

Ich zitiere mal von Safe Stack Intro:
"*Why SAFE?*
SAFE provides developers with a simple and consistent programming model for developing rich, scalable web-enabled applications that can run on multiple platforms. SAFE takes advantage of F#'s mix of a functional-first experience backed by the powerful and mature .NET framework to provide a type-safe, reliable experience that leads to the "pit of success".


Create client / server applications entirely in F#
Re-use development skills on client and server
Rapidly create rich client-side web applications with no Javascript knowledge
Runs on the latest .NET Core (and tested daily by Microsoft)
Rapid development cycle with support for hot module replacement
Interact with native Javascript libraries whenever needed
Create client-side applications purely in F#, with full type checking for safety
Seamlessly share code between client and server
"

Der Punkt Azure ist vielleicht etwas verwirrend. Azure steht einfach für "Cloud ready" z.B: Serverseitiges Deployment als Docker Container, ob das nun die Private "Cloud" ist oder eben nicht macht ja keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juni 2020)

3Cyb3r hat gesagt.:


> Interact with native Javascript libraries whenever needed


Wie wird das in das Typsystem von F# integriert?

PS: Ich sollte wohl hierfür einen Thread eröffnen -- mach ich die Tage mal


----------



## Peach26 (19. August 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bin relativ neu in der Code Welt. Aber ich habe schon die ersten Versuche mit Javascript und PHP gemacht. Ich freue mich auf den Austausch


----------



## Spyke (19. August 2021)

Willkommen


----------



## Peach26 (20. August 2021)

Spyke hat gesagt.:


> Willkommen


Danke bin schon gespannt


----------



## ComFreek (22. August 2021)

Wllkommen im Forum, @Peach26! Schön, dass du hier bist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. August 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen @Peach26!


----------

